# people do see your strobes !



## earl964 (Feb 4, 2006)

I witnessed a bad car accident tonight where one car slid off the road and down in a gully. My daughter was with me so we drove down the embankment to help out , I used to be a Massachussets EMT. So I called 911 told my daughter to stay in the truck while I went to help. While a was holding her head stable the police went right by us with their lights on . They turned around and went by us the other way . I yelled to my daughter to put my stobes on and that is how they found us. After they had her out the cop comes over to me and said that was one of the smartest thing he has ever seen. So I guess not all cops are against them . I guess its all in how you use them


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

when i come across MVA's and no emergency crews are on the sence yet and looks real bad. I light my truck up! 4 corner HAWs, blue/white whelen flatlighter, blue whelen dashking2000. it lights up most police and other fire dont mind there just glad i stopped to help.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*A Job well Done.*

A Job well Done!!!!!!!!!! Glad there are some people who still care about others. We need alot more people like you.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

me and my dad got to boston all the time and we see al kinds of crash's happim aw we use the lights all the time when we stop to help


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

You did a good thing helping them out, great idea with the strobes!


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

weeman97;508463 said:


> when i come across MVA's and no emergency crews are on the sence yet and looks real bad. I light my truck up! 4 corner HAWs, blue/white whelen flatlighter, blue whelen dashking2000. it lights up most police and other fire dont mind there just glad i stopped to help.


HA!! U do that around here, the cops will arrest u and u'll get charged with impersinating a police officer! no Joke!


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

it is actaully around here hard to be charged with impersonating a police officer. in order to be charged you need to actaully to pull a vehicle over and like get out of the car. anytime police ask i tell them i'm an off duty FF and show my badge and ID


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

weeman97;508760 said:


> it is actaully around here hard to be charged with impersonating a police officer. in order to be charged you need to actaully to pull a vehicle over and like get out of the car. anytime police ask i tell them i'm an off duty FF and show my badge and ID


right on give em hell .lol..!!!!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

dakotasrock;508744 said:


> HA!! U do that around here, the cops will arrest u and u'll get charged with impersinating a police officer! no Joke!


sounds like your cops are a bunch of hard ass's in my town the cop are truely scared to come here lol Friendship Maine a Small fishing village


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've used them on various occassions like that as well. The other day I was driving down the road and some bimbo hit a cat and the thing was lying in the middle of the road dying on a busy road at night. So I pulled over, turned on my lights, got an old sweatshirt and moved the cat out of the street. Then the cops showed up and didn't say anything about it. I imagine they would think it was a good idea considering we were on the side of the road on a busy street that had no street side parking. Cat ended up dying and the cop said we can leave it there till monday for the dpw guys (it was friday night). So I took it, had it creamated, and put an add in the paper to try to find the owners.

Another instance was I was going down a two way road that had a speed limit of 55 mph or so and about 8-10 turkeys started crossing the road. So I stopped and a tow truck in the other lane going the opposite direction of me turned on his lights to let the people comming at him at 55 mph to slow down. So I did the same.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

The only stobes I have are on my police car, I don't like a bunch of guys running around with stobes in their personal cars, because I have seen one of "those" guys pull someone over because they got pissed, big mastake, thats how you can get killed, to many want a be's, If you want to be a cop, spend 18 to 20 weeks in the acadamy and strap the gun on, and make all the stops.


----------



## Nightshift (Jul 5, 2007)

snow problem;508971 said:


> The only stobes I have are on my police car, I don't like a bunch of guys running around with stobes in their personal cars, because I have seen one of "those" guys pull someone over because they got pissed,


I tought that was what cups was doing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nightshift


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

snow problem;508971 said:


> The only stobes I have are on my police car, I don't like a bunch of guys running around with stobes in their personal cars, because I have seen one of "those" guys pull someone over because they got pissed, big mastake, thats how you can get killed, to many want a be's, If you want to be a cop, spend 18 to 20 weeks in the acadamy and strap the gun on, and make all the stops.


Ummm...

Oh, never mind.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I knew I would get some heat form that, but really I see way to many cars with police stobes or other police stuff for my liking. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Rotator911 (Mar 16, 2006)

snow problem i agree with the car stops and acting like a PO.If I run up on an MVA or a DMV in a bad spot I will light it up contact local PD or State PD and remain on scene until PD or FD are on scene.
PS only Amber and Clear FRONT flashing strobes


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I got pulled over once for having my strobes on.I explained to him that I was working and it is near impossible to merge into the dan ryan expressway left lane without them. He laughed and said," I know that 45 mph construction sign is disreguarded my most motorist. Have a nice day." If you drive around with them on because "they look so cool" you should be pulled over and pistol whipped.But if you have them on because you are working or using them to notify other drivers of a crash or other problem you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Alrighty... If you run across a crash/hazard in the roadway and you have your lights on and not travel'n down the road (no matter what color)... Your visible to all the responding crews and NOT acting as a COP or whatever. If your from another state and have them on all the cops will do is tell you not to use them while vehicle is in motion. It's like setting out a bunch of flares!

Some people forget that not only are you warning them of what's there but your also protecting yourself, you vehicle and others that might come your way.

If a cop does cite you, take it to court, Let the Judge know why you had them on and (s)he'll most likely toss it out.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

snow problem;509158 said:


> I knew I would get some heat form that, but really I see way to many cars with police stobes or other police stuff for my liking. Tell me what you guys think.


If you see too many cars with police strobes or other police stuff, then it sounds like a local problem and you guys should be doing some enforcement. It almost never happens around here, that's for sure, and if it did there would be swift action. I'm talking about Police lighting, not general warning lights, btw. Which is what I thought we were talking about here, plow guys throwing their lights on to provide additional warning (or primary, if they are the first onscene). If I go to an accident and find a plow guys has stopped and thrown his beacon on, I'm all for it and I will thank him. If he has them and doesnt, I might ask why he didn't. 
I have thrown my plowing warning lights on before to warn people of an accident, or something in the road. When I was driving heavy wrecker I used to use them for a lot of things, going through construction zones if it was one lane, and especially on the highway when you go from 65 then come up over a rise and traffic is stopped. I'd throw them on to warn the 18 wheelers behind me to start checking up. That 65-0 crap happens every day in Southern NH on the F.E. Everett Speedway.
If I catch someone misusing police lights (blue in NH) you can believe they're going in my backseat. I can imagine that in states where they use the wrong color for police, red, then guys with taillight strobes must be easily mistaken for police lighting at night.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Here in NJ it is a problem, and one car with police lights is a problem. We have a lot of cab companys and limo companys using unmarked police cars and IMO it is a problem. I no guys that want to look like a cop, and they to have the ability to by this cars, even with teh emegency lights still in them. I know this is off topic, and I don't have a problem with someone stopping and putting on their light to warn oncoming traffic until emergency vehicles arrive. I don't agree that we use the "wrong" color lights but I would like to see some type of consistancy with police lights, as I think you know blue lights here ar generally EMS people not police.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I would never put blue or red strobes on my truck. Im thinking about getting hideways but i would get amber.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

snow problem;509697 said:


> Here in NJ it is a problem, and one car with police lights is a problem. We have a lot of cab companys and limo companys using unmarked police cars and IMO it is a problem. I no guys that want to look like a cop, and they to have the ability to by this cars, even with teh emegency lights still in them. I know this is off topic, and I don't have a problem with someone stopping and putting on their light to warn oncoming traffic until emergency vehicles arrive. I don't agree that we use the "wrong" color lights but I would like to see some type of consistancy with police lights, as I think you know blue lights here ar generally EMS people not police.


I know in NY your not allowed to have ANY blue, red, or green lights unless you are police (red) blue (fire) or EMT (green) in a personal vehicle. I use only amber, but am considering clear or amber hideaway strobes. my buddy got his truck in a ditch by his house in a storm last saturday at 4:30 am (he was sober or else his truck would of stayd in that ditch) and i used my rotator... most police dont bother you around here as long as its amber... i agree that people should not be using any other color in a personal vehicle unless they are police,fire or emt... i know in places its a problem with people imitating police and pulling people over and abducting them in the middle of nowheres. In ny i know if you are being stopped in the boondocks and it is NOT a marked police car you can legally keep driving until into a more populated area, and alot of times they suggest calling 911 dispatch to see if an officer is radioing a stop in for that location.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I think there should be some kind of universal code for colors.
Blue- Police
Red- Fire/ambulance
Green- Security
Purple- Funeral
Yellow- Caution, plow trucks, construction vehicles, etc would fall under this.
Clear/white- could be used in combo with any of the other colors.

I know I would be kind of leary to turn mine on in this situation, even though I feel like it would be the right thing to do. My luck the cop that got beat up as a kid would be the first on the scene and feel like I was stepping on his toes. 
I have stopped in the middle of the highway when a dark colored vehicle was sideways and threw on my flashers. It was during one of the race weekends when they mess the highway all up here in NH. A young girl wasn't expecting it and hit one of the cones and freaked, then ended up smashing one of the jersey barriers. She came to a stop sideways in the highway with a black or dark blue car. I had slowed way down before hand, I hadn't even seen it yet, and that's the only reason I didn't plow her. Anyways, I stopped with my flashers on, made sure everyone was alright and then called the police. When they showed up they were kind of giving me an attitude for being stopped in the middle of the highway and then told me to leave. No good deed goes un-punished.


----------



## Nightshift (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree cops car should have blue light and no hide away light or car

And a blue strobe light on their radar gun!!!!!

Nightshift


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the blue strobe light on their radar gun idea!


----------

